# First attempt next week



## lucycrackers (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone.

We are making our first attempt at getting our surrogate pregnant next week, can anyone give us any tips to maximise our chances? We're going the AI route and just don't really know what to expect. I've read that the surrogate should lie down afterwards with her feet up in the air, does anyone have any other ideas??

Thanks


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Lucy just wanted to wish you all the best.

I can't give you any advice as we haven't gone down that route, we done host surrogacy through IVF.

Just wanted to say HI and Good Luck

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Just wanted to reply and say good luck      , I tried IUI and they did leave me lying down with a few pillows under my bum for 10 minutes.

I have evetything crossed for you

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Lucy 

Just wanted to wish you, dh and surrogate all the best for next week 

I don't think having her legs in the air will make any difference to be honest but I guess if she is lying down for a while the gravity will help the swimmers 

Are you using Ovulation Prediction Kits ?  Its best to do insems a couple of times around ovulation for the best chance 

Loads of luck - let us know how you get on 

xx


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

Im doing donor AI at the mo, one thing I have noticed is that if you do it slowly then a lot less comes out again. 

It seems to come naturally to me to do it quickly to simulate nature but I have found there is infinitely less leakage, not that it has worked for me yet but it is early days.

Good luck!


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

are you iui or home insems? i got preggo with both surrobabes with home insems by inserting sample via syringe then instead cup,and yes insert sample slowly otherwise it will leak back out,i left the instead cup in for a good 12 hours.we used to manage 2 or 3 insems per cycle


----------



## lucycrackers (Aug 13, 2007)

We're doing home insems. Will definitely try the instead cups. Thanks everyone for your advice. Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Good Luck wiht it all!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Good luck hope it all goes well for you
L x


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Lucy - I would recommend getting one of those ClearBlue fertility monitors.  They are expensive but they do give a clear indication of high and peak fertility days.  I just wish that I had one when I was doing straight surrogacy rather than just to OPK kits.

My top tip for your surrogate is for her to have an MP3 player with her favourite songs... it is a long half hour to lie there doing nothing.


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi 

I just used an instead cup. Much easier.

I got pregnant first time 3 times using the cup. Initially I tried with the syringe and then with the syringe and cup but the minute I changed to the cup only I got pregnant.

Also you do not need to rest for long when you use the cup. I rested for just 5 minutes each time.

If you use a syringe you will lose some of the contents in the syringe.

Lots of people have used the syringe only and got pregnant quickly, so it is really what you feel comfortable with. Personally I prefer the cup as there is no mess.

Good luck!


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Lucy, how did things go ?
xx


----------



## lucycrackers (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi, didn't work this time, so we're trying again in January. Hope it doesn't take too long, they live so far away and it's expensive to keep travelling! Will keep you posted x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Sorry it didn't work this month, wishing you all the best for next month 

Did you use the cup as the other girls said ??

Good Luck !!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

aw sorry hun,better luck in january then


----------



## lucycrackers (Aug 13, 2007)

I did buy the cups but my surro didn't want to use them this time, which is fair enough, I wouldn't want to use them either! I think if it doesn't work after a few attempts I'll ask her to try them, I don't want to be pushy though...


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

once they are in you dont even feel them,i think they are great,worked for us twice........


----------

